# Did Ya'll Know About This? : ' Benny Harlem Exposed '



## seraphim712 (Sep 18, 2018)

Has anyone been keeping up with the Benny Harlem tea?

For those who aren't familiar, Benny Harlem is an internet hair model that rose to fame through social media outlet Instagram, where he frequently posts pictures of him modeling with a head of thick woolly hair. Eventually his included his wife and daughter (who both equally have volumous locks) in his pictures. However most of his images comprise of him and his daughter which caused his fame to further skyrocket. This popularity prompted Benny to try and cash in on his hair by crating a hair product line that would aid in hair growth.

Apparently conspiracy and suspicion arose, in which there have been talks of Benny being a fraud and scam artist. Allegations range from his hair isn't naturally his own, to using Photoshop on his images, to his wife and daughter being paid actors to pose as his family along with scamming his supporters into giving him their hard earned cash for fake natural products.

The other site and Twitter have been ripping him to shreds which eventually reached his IG account (he has closed his comment section and blocking people) and the creation of another account exposing him as a fraud with receipts. I personally do not know how much of this is true, but will share links below.

Twitter Tea


Tea on the other site

Instagram Tea
https://www.instagram.com/therealbennyharlem/


----------



## negrita desesperada (Sep 18, 2018)

They’ve been posted here before . I think it was mentioned then that he used pieces.


----------



## SmileyNY (Sep 18, 2018)

Yaas. I can't sleep and could use some ratchet reading material. Idk who this man is, but I'm here for it...


----------



## rabs77 (Sep 18, 2018)

I always thought he created those pictures/pieces to look like art. We were supposed to believe that was all theirs?


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Sep 18, 2018)

I saw this guy in person at the Grove once. He had his hair in a box and it was very long. He drew attention to himself because of his hair and his loud yellow suit. His daughter was there and although her hair was long, it didn’t look like this photo. I’m not sure if he’s wearing pieces, but he did have long hair, fake or not. No comment on the rest of that foolishness.


----------



## French Rouge (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## French Rouge (Sep 18, 2018)

I just skimmed that IG account. He is nuts.


----------



## rabs77 (Sep 18, 2018)

Wait? at the extra lips. He had a surplus to start off, no?


----------



## rabs77 (Sep 18, 2018)

EagleEyes85 said:


> I saw this guy in person at the Grove once. He had his hair in a box and it was very long. He drew attention to himself because of his hair and his loud yellow suit. His daughter was there and although her hair was long, it didn’t look like this photo. I’m not sure if he’s wearing pieces, but he did have long hair, fake or not. No comment on the rest of that foolishness.


Hair in a box? How? @EagleEyes85


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Sep 18, 2018)

rabs77 said:


> Hair in a box? How? @EagleEyes85



 I have no clue , but he managed. Everyone was looking at him and he seemed to love the attention too. He did look like Marge Simpson though .


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 18, 2018)

I think we've seen pics of him on here but not his name before. None of these pics are remotely realistic.


----------



## CoveredGirl (Sep 18, 2018)

I didn’t think anyone believed all of that hair was theirs especially since the lengths  vary in different pics. Definitely wouldnt buy growth aid products from him either  unless a bunch of you guys attested to it first lol Can’t figure out what the rest of the  drama is all about.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 18, 2018)

Some the his pics definitely used the Photoshop air brush tool. Lol.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 18, 2018)

The internet is annoying.


----------



## werenumber2 (Sep 18, 2018)

I was just randomly thinking about this guy and his weirdly photoshopped pictures the other day


----------



## SexySin985 (Sep 18, 2018)

This guy gets on my nerves. There is something very sketchy about him to me. I'm sick of seeing his pics


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 18, 2018)

@EagleEyes85   Sorry to harp on this but...

Was his hair in a box or was it shaped like a box? I can imagine both and the mental pictures crack me up.  Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Sep 18, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> @EagleEyes85   Sorry to harp on this but...
> 
> Was his hair in a box or was it shaped like a box? I can imagine both and the mental pictures crack me up.  Inquiring minds wanna know.



Lol it was like early 90’s kid and play box. It was way up in the air too, which is why I couldn’t help but notice him.


----------



## rabs77 (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks for clarifying @EagleEyes85. I had the exact question @Pat Mahurr had 
I thought you meant his hair was in a literal box at first


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes, thanks, @EagleEyes85 .  

It would be funny either way. lol


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 18, 2018)

@EagleEyes85 I too thought you meant in a literal box and then when you said he looked like Marge Simpson I was even more confused lol So glad someone else asked because I thought I was just dumb


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 18, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Yes, thanks, @EagleEyes85 .
> 
> It would be funny either way. lol


I thought she meant he was carrying around his hair in a box as well

Lolol! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Sep 18, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> I thought she meant he was carrying around his hair in a box as well
> 
> Lolol! Thanks for clarifying



Lol did no one else call it a box back in the day? That’s the only name I knew of the hairstyle. Sorry to confuse everyone, but no he was dressed like he was straight from a Luke music video in the 90’s lol.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 18, 2018)

I thought it was real and @IslandMummy and @Crackers Phinn informed me otherwise. I didnt pay much attention to him and it didnt occur to me that someguy would be out here with fake hair posing/giving natural hair advice like it's his. Lol  Welp.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 18, 2018)

It’s just that with this guy, anything is possible 


EagleEyes85 said:


> Lol did no one else call it a box back in the day? That’s the only name I knew of the hairstyle. Sorry to confuse everyone, but no he was dressed like he was straight from a Luke music video in the 90’s lol.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 19, 2018)

You could tell that the photos were shopped. Was this supposed to be a secret? LOL.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 21, 2018)

I can't believe people were buying $200-500 hair kits.  You don't need that much for good ole fashion LHCF BF haul


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Sep 21, 2018)

The picture of him on the beach... like you can clearly see the sand line curving up on the left side where his hand is.

Then, The pictures towards the end with the high tops, you can see the shadow behind him of how big is actual hair is.

Boi....how the WORLD could not decipher the photoshop. This guy wasn’t even trying to cover up his tracks. Those are newbie photoshop mistakes come on... lol

I’m more or less concerned by the people who emptied out their wallets for that. I’m not blaming them or calling them out, but it’s understandable to expect something, but just PLEASE don’t expect much from scammers like that guy.

And who in their right mind, bites their lip in that seductive way WHEN TALKING TO A D*** CHILD?!?.

Nope nope nope...I just can’t.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 21, 2018)

LOL, those hair kits with their hefty price tag is the equivalent of being sold oregano instead of weed.


----------



## shespoison (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't care about his hair. The whole family is creepy looking. That's not even that child's father and it just doesn't look right at all.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 21, 2018)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't believe people were buying $200-500 hair kits.  You don't need that much for good ole fashion LHCF BF haul



They are paying $200-500 for microsoft paint, bad photoshop, and bulk braiding hair.  smh


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 21, 2018)

He's a piece of work but scammers gonna scam. Where's the old lady shaking her head gif? Not even for him, but for all the undiscerning and desperate folks who believed this family of fake fros and ran to buy this stuff. Do people need classes on...heeeey, I'm spotting a money-making moment here.


----------



## msdeevee (Sep 21, 2018)

Some folks are so desperate for long hair they’ll fall for anything. I never for 1 minute from the time these pics first started showing up on the net thought that was their real hair.

Like said upthread it’s obviously photoshopped.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 21, 2018)

What! His hair isn't real? What about the daughter's hair? *goes to watch*

Edit: I watched in disappointment.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 12, 2020)

Okay this thread was about a year ago but... the daughter's hair is so long now .

 Looks real

Unless I'm being fooled again?


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 12, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Okay this thread was about a year ago but... the daughter's hair is so long now .
> 
> Looks real
> 
> Unless I'm being fooled again?



Wow.  It does look real, but who knows.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 12, 2020)

Not even gonna lie, I wanna what her regimen is. Don't care about his products.


----------



## rabs77 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daughter’s hair does look real. He has very creepy vibes. And as for that thing on his head


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 12, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised it's real. I also don't think he is doing anything special to it.  She could be someone who is able to retain much easier or grow at slightly faster than normal rates. He could put that Trader Joe's honey that he used as an ingredient in his $500 hair concoctions or whatever he was accused of using or he could use Carol's daughters and common sense methods and her hair would still grow. Lol

Mine on the other hand be like....if you're lucky you can keep 1inch of the growth you got this year.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 12, 2020)

Here is part of his regimen...


----------



## mayoo (Jan 13, 2020)

intellectualuva said:


> Here is part of his regimen...
> 
> View attachment 454761 View attachment 454763




Ooooo thank you!

Seems like standard healthy hair practises. Reminds me that I need to go back to moisturising and sealing daily and leave my comb on the shelf 

The moisturising 3 times a day though..... ... Seems a bit much


----------



## mayoo (Jan 13, 2020)

@SAPNK 

@intellectualuva  plugged part if the regimen ~ thank you ~


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2020)

mayoo said:


> Ooooo thank you!
> 
> Seems like standard healthy hair practises. Reminds me that I need to go back to moisturising and sealing daily and leave my comb on the shelf
> 
> The moisturising 3 times a day though..... ... Seems a bit much





mayoo said:


> @SAPNK
> 
> @intellectualuva  plugged part if the regimen ~ thank you ~



Interesting. I think once a day should be enough. If I did it once a day, I'd have to rebraid nightly though. I've been wondering if moisture beats low manipulation.


----------



## leona2025 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hair looks real enough and I guess if they reach the World Record we will know for sure. All I see is all that parting and no scalp whatsoever. Unless I missed it. The only place I see scalp is the part.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 14, 2020)

SAPNK said:


> Interesting. I think once a day should be enough. If I did it once a day, I'd have to rebraid nightly though. *I've been wondering if moisture beats low manipulation*.



Me too. I also know detangling is much easier and I find almost no SSKs when I moisturize much more regularly like every other day.  I just always wonder if I'm touching my hair too much when I do.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Okay ladies... Am i hallucinating???? Like how is her hair down to her calfs???? This is real? 

If so, this may be the longest natural hair that I've ever seen


----------



## jamaica68 (Mar 28, 2020)

Her hair looks amazing but this video is so extra.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 28, 2020)

I cant figure it out either. I can see his hair being fake because he didnt do all this with his hair, but how is this fake? Lol.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 28, 2020)

What did I just watch?


----------



## keranikki (Mar 29, 2020)

She is a beautiful little girl!

They dream/emotion he is trying to sell in this video is pretentious.


----------

